# Good match for Marantz 4001- HSU Sub??



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi All,

I guess I put this off far too long and now am looking for a 3.0 speaker setup L/C/R..

I currently have a HSU VTF-1 Sub and Sony Center// SS-MF600H main Speakers.. Now I would like to stay budget minded for all 3 fronts L/C/R but reasonably better then what I currently have.. So I would say about $600-800 for the 3 Sets speakers..

I did make the room mainly for Home Theater use which I still use but I mostly recently been using it for Music.. So I would say about 60% Music and 40% HT..

I have a 92" Front Projection screen I sit about 12' back.. Now I would like to get some Good Big Mains NO WAF To Quabble about.. Something similar in size to the Sony';s but of Better Quality..

I do listen to Mostly DVD-A/SACD Multichannel music (5.1 Analog Connected) so put that in your considerations for the 3.0 setup..

I also have a bluray player that uses the lossles codecs they offer through an analog connection..

I have a Marantz 4001 Receiver NOT looking to upgrade that or my Players just the speakers right now as I have a Tight budget..

I would prefer an Internet Direct as they usually offer more reasonable Prices or basically I am looking for a noticable Improvement for 6-800$$..


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
SVS's S-Series are currently On Sale for up to 50% off and represent a fantastic value. I would go with a pair of SCS-02(M) for $249 a pair, a SCS-02 Center Channel for $99, and you can easily afford either the identical SCS-02(M)'s for Surrounds or SBS-02's for $149. So it would be $600 for 02(M)'s for Mains and Surrounds and the SCS-02 CC or $500 if you went with the SBS-02's for Surrounds.
Here is the link:http://www.svsound.com/speakers/s-series

The S Series were an outstanding value when they cost twice as much as they currently do and are about impossible to beat at the current prices.
Here is a Professional Review:http://www.hometheater.com/content/svs-scs-02m-speaker-system
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Also, the SVS MBS-02 is available for $399 a pair which is $500 off. Here is the link:http://www.svsound.com/speakers/m-series
As you have an excellent Subwoofer, any of these Speakers would work great. I do understand wanting Floorstanding Speakers however.

If that is the direction you want to go, PSB's $2000 a pair GT1 is available at DMC-Electronics for $699 a pair. They are awesome Speakers and I have listened to them quite a bit as I recommended them to one of my closest friends. Here is the link:https://dmc-electronics.com/Default.htm
You can add a PSB Image Series CC and not be too far off your stated budget.


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi Jungle Jack Nice HT you have there.. 

Now I was looking at the SVS but someone said they just will NOT perform well.. Now I have never heard those SVS speakers have you heard them by chance??

Those PSB's are nice but with a center channel it would be a bit more then I would like to spend but they are a of a deal.. I would imagine they would be hard to beat price and sound wise..

What center channel would go with those PSB GT1's?? I will look more into those PSB's I had seen them some time ago and was considering them.. Seems like too good a deal to pass up


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

The_Nephilim said:


> Hi Jungle Jack Nice HT you have there..
> 
> Now I was looking at the SVS but someone said they just will NOT perform well.. Now I have never heard those SVS speakers have you heard them by chance??
> 
> ...


Hello,
I have listened to both the SVS S Series and M Series many times as I have helped honestly countless friends and family members put together HT's and have always setup them. Within 20 minutes of me I have 7 different friends whom I have used SVS Series Speakers with. And that is just off the top of my head. I really think they sound great both for Movies and Music. The SVS's are not the most efficient Speakers out there, but you have a quality AVR so you will be fine.

If you go with the GT1's, I would go with a PSB Image or Imagine Center Channel. Paul Barton's designs are all quite neutral and work well with one another. The GT1's are a fantastic value.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

I would also look at KEF iQ speakers, at KEF Direct.
The iQ30 and iQ60
http://www.kefdirect.com/iq30-bookshelf-loudspeaker.html
http://www.kefdirect.com/iq60c-center-channel.html


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I decided to go to a Few Places today to test some spekaers and get a general idea of how they sound with some music CD's Hopefully they will have a DVD-A/SACD MC Player hooked up still to test out..

Hopefully I will hear what most think I am missing.. But at least I will hear if there truly is a difference with the other brands vs my Cheapo Sony's..I know I would need to test them in MY Room for Best results but at least with music I am VERY Familiar with I will know what to listen for..

My Opinion it Only needs to sound good to me.. And alof of those Blind Tests People usually pick the Cheaper equipment vs the High End stuff..Now either they are Tone deaf or there is not much a difference in high and low end stuff..


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The Andrew Jones newly redesigned Pioneer SP-FS52 and SP-C22 are overachievers and would only set you back $360. These are outstanding values that will perform at least as well as the other mentioned here.

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/Speakers/Home+Theater+Speakers/SP-FS52
http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/ephox/StaticFiles/PUSA/Files/Home/Andrew SP-FS52Single Sheet.pdf
http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/Speakers/Home+Theater+Speakers/SP-C22
http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/ephox/StaticFiles/PUSA/Files/Home/Andrew SP-C22Single Sheet.pdf

Add a pair of Pioneer SP-BS22-LRs for $130 for a 5.0 system.


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

Infinity Primus P363.. How do these look Everybody..Plus with the Center just about under budget..


http://us.infinitysystems.com/product-detail-11657/p363bk.html


http://us.infinitysystems.com/product-detail-11657/pc351bk.html

I will add the rears later for a few bucks more but I think mt Temporary Rears will suffice for a bit.. But Hopefully not too long..


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

The_Nephilim said:


> Infinity Primus P363.. How do these look Everybody..Plus with the Center just about under budget..
> 
> 
> http://us.infinitysystems.com/product-detail-11657/p363bk.html
> ...


Hello,
We are huge fans of the Infinity Primus here at HTS with many Members owning them including Members of Staff. Just a tremendous value replete with stellar engineering.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

There aren't many Polk owners here... But you should give the Polk RTi line a good look. They are also well made - affordable (not as inexpensive as the infinitis... But moderately priced) and come backed with excellent customer service. They're a well made speaker and I love the sound mine generate -- have them matched with an HSU sub.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

The_Nephilim said:


> Infinity Primus P363.. How do these look Everybody..Plus with the Center just about under budget..


They are good for the price, and a nice step up from your Sony speakers.


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

OK was checking out some reviews and came across this article at Audioholics.. It seems these speakers are REALLY rated at 4/Ohms:



http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/speakers/floorstanding/primus-p363/primus-p363-measurements


I am now looking into some Polks..


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

The_Nephilim said:


> OK was checking out some reviews and came across this article at Audioholics.. It seems these speakers are REALLY rated at 4/Ohms:
> 
> http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/speakers/floorstanding/primus-p363/primus-p363-measurements
> 
> I am now looking into some Polks..


Many people have been using their receivers with Infinity for some time - your Marantz
receiver is a decent one > Your call


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

The_Nephilim said:


> OK was checking out some reviews and came across this article at Audioholics.. It seems these speakers are REALLY rated at 4/Ohms:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello,
I would recommend looking at Klipschs if impedance is such a concern. I will only say I have lost count of 8 Ohm Nominal Speakers that actually dip to 4 Ohms or lower when Bench Tested. 

I personally think your Marantz can handle the Infinity's and they do not have a cruel inductive phase angle or drop much below 4 ohms. All my Martin Logan Speakers are 4 Ohm Nominal and the Vantages and Vista dip to 0.8 ohms and are one of the cruelest Speakers out there to drive. The Infinity Primus were Designed with AVR's in mind.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

zieglj01 said:


> Many people have been using their receivers with Infinity for some time - your Marantz
> receiver is a decent one > Your call





Well Basically I was always Told that using an 8Ohm Reciever or amp that the Speakers need to be at 8ohms as well..Even when I played guitar that was always stressed..

Now maybe that has changed but I am old school and was wondering why now would it be a good thing.. I don't Doubt others have done it but I was always told NOT to do that??


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

The_Nephilim said:


> Well Basically I was always Told that using an 8Ohm Reciever or amp that the Speakers need to be at 8ohms as well..Even when I played guitar that was always stressed..
> 
> Now maybe that has changed but I am old school and was wondering why now would it be a good thing.. I don't Doubt others have done it but I was always told NOT to do that??


If you are not going to play at extreme loud levels, you should be fine.
Your receiver will output more power even at 6 ohms. A lot of receivers
are built better now, and the 4001 has a good power supply. Also, I have 
driven 4 ohm Martin Logan TF speakers with a Marantz 90 watt receiver. 

If you go to Home Theater Magazine and look up receiver reviews - you 
will see that they test them for 8 and 4 ohm loads. 

However, do not base your final decision on my post - if you do not feel
comfortable, then look for other speakers. Also, you can Email Marantz
and ask them. Your option and choice.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

The_Nephilim said:


> Well Basically I was always Told that using an 8Ohm Reciever or amp that the Speakers need to be at 8ohms as well..Even when I played guitar that was always stressed..
> 
> Now maybe that has changed but I am old school and was wondering why now would it be a good thing.. I don't Doubt others have done it but I was always told NOT to do that??


Hello,
That is just it. Even though many Speakers are rated as 8 ohm Nominal, a large number turn out to be 4 or 6 ohm nominal. I actually respect Infinity for being honest in their specification as so many are not. In Pro Audio, ratings tend to be far more meaningful.

In addition, the Primus are quite efficient as well which really can help. Here is an except from the Stereophile Review of the Primus 360:
"The Infinity Primus 360 was significantly more sensitive than average, at an estimated 91.5dB(B)/2.83V/m. Though this is slightly lower than the specified 93dB, the 360 will still play very loudly with only a few watts of input power. However, with an impedance magnitude that drops below 4 ohms in the lower midrange and high treble and an electrical phase angle that is extreme in the upper bass (fig.1), the speaker needs to be partnered with an amplifier or receiver that can drive low impedances with aplomb. (The combination of 5.2 ohms and –45º phase angle at 93Hz will tax amplifiers rated at 8 ohms.)"
The entire Meaurements:http://www.stereophile.com/content/infinity-primus-360-loudspeaker-measurements
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I've heard both the Infinity Primus P362 and the Pioneer SP-FS51-LR, the predecessor of the SP-FS52, and I'd seriously consider the SP-FS52 over the P363. And I've been a big fan of the Infinity Primus. I think one can listen to the Pioneer SP-FS52 at AGHAST! Best Buy.

If you get the P363, it can be improved by some internal cabinet bracing and replacing the stuffing with some Acousta-Stuf. Search the web for discussion about it.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I too am a huge admirer of the Andrew Jones Designed Pioneer SP Series. They truly are special and are fantastic value. That being said, the Primus are exceptionally well engineered and as the OP is using a very nice Subwoofer, I really think between the efficiency of the Primus combined with being crossed over at 80hz due to the HSU makes the Infinity possible. If not, absolutely my other choice would be the Pioneers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-702

I know this is Not the DIY section but was curious to what you all thought of the above kit??


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

The_Nephilim said:


> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-702
> 
> I know this is Not the DIY section but was curious to what you all thought of the above kit??


Hello,
That looks like an excellent kit and a fantastic value. I would search the DIY Subforum all the same as I am sure others might have purchased it and might be able to give added insights. I still think the combination of the Primus's efficiency and the fact the Subwoofer will be handling all frequencies below 80hz will take a great deal of strain off the Marantz's Amplifier Stage.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

THNX Jack I will look in the DIY Subforum and [post there about some possible DIY kits.. Hopefully I can find a decent speaker for a few hundred that would rival some thousand dollar speakers


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Also, SVS is currently blowing out their S-Series and the $1000 MBS-02 for $399. Here is the link for the MBS-02:http://www.svsound.com/speakers/m-series
In addition, DMC-Electronics has some killer deals on PSB Speakers. One of the best deals is the $2000 PSB GT1 being On Sale for $699. They also have Image Series Floorstanders for under $500. Link: http://www.dmc-electronics.com
Finally, Newegg has the $800 MartinLogan Motion 10 for $240 a Pair. Here is the link:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882981007


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

jackfish said:


> I've heard both the Infinity Primus P362 and the Pioneer SP-FS51-LR, the predecessor of the SP-FS52, and I'd seriously consider the SP-FS52 over the P363. And I've been a big fan of the Infinity Primus. I think one can listen to the Pioneer SP-FS52 at AGHAST! Best Buy.


I would also take a hard look at the new Pioneer towers. While the Primus speakers
are nice for the price, I still favor some other speakers over them.


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

zieglj01 said:


> I would also take a hard look at the new Pioneer towers. While the Primus speakers
> are nice for the price, I still favor some other speakers over them.



Hi, I was wondering since the Pioneers are relatively Cheap in price will that equate to another pair of Cheap speakers like my sonys??

I am trying to Upgrade my Speakers's and will NOT want to trade one cheap pair for what I feel might be another poor quality speaker?? Not sure but would the Pioneers be considered Quality ..


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

The_Nephilim said:


> Hi, I was wondering since the Pioneers are relatively Cheap in price will that equate to another pair of Cheap speakers like my sonys??
> 
> I am trying to Upgrade my Speakers's and will NOT want to trade one cheap pair for what I feel might be another poor quality speaker?? Not sure but would the Pioneers be considered Quality ..


They are not cheap speakers - they are well built (designed/engineered), with
good quality sound.

They will have an overall more balanced sound over the Sony speakers. They are
not voiced to jump out at you, in places like Best Buy and Fry's. Voices and the
musical instruments sound good on the Pioneers, with no cheap boomy bass, or
harsh sounding treble - the midrange is nice. They are also nice for home theater,
if you do not listen at extreme volume levels. I prefer them over the likes of Polk
Klipsch and even the Primus speakers. Even if you still plan to DIY, I would still 
consider some good budget speakers, to have on the side.

Some nice reading here - the newer ones have been improved.
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13645_3-5...le-design-great-sounding-affordable-speakers/

Since you have an HSU sub, you can even try out the New bookshelf speakers from
Best Buy - they are on sale.


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

zieglj01 said:


> They are not cheap speakers - they are well built (designed/engineered), with
> good quality sound.
> 
> They will have an overall more balanced sound over the Sony speakers. They are
> ...



Hmmm OK good Article. Looks like they where designed from the ground up and do represent some Quality Speakers.. These might be a pair to get.. Thnx for linking the article was interesting..Good thing I can go to BB and pick them up locally would be able to hear them as soon as I got home and hooked them up..

I will definetely put these in the running for a pair to get.. I may even goto the ocal Best Buy and see If I can get a listen..

Altho I would like to hear what Steve had to say concerning the sound quality of his 500 set to his 80k set..


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

The_Nephilim said:


> Hmmm OK good Article. Looks like they where designed from the ground up and do represent some Quality Speakers.. These might be a pair to get.. Thnx for linking the article was interesting..Good thing I can go to BB and pick them up locally would be able to hear them as soon as I got home and hooked them up..
> 
> I will definetely put these in the running for a pair to get.. I may even goto the ocal Best Buy and see If I can get a listen..
> 
> Altho I would like to hear what Steve had to say concerning the sound quality of his 500 set to his 80k set..


Good luck trying to audition in that crazy place - at least they have a 30 day in home trial period.
I picked up the bookshelves today to take home for a shake down - they do shine at home. There
is a differnce from the phase one speakers - that 4" woofer has some tight, tuneful and controlled
bass. The tweeter wave-guide is nice > and they have improved the midrange. However, for the
listeners that are use to sizzle and boom with peaks and valleys in the frequency response, they
might not be real happy with them.


----------



## ambesolman (Apr 25, 2011)

The above mentioned all have great reviews but have no experience with them personally. If you like your sub, Hsu's HB-1 are built with the same quality and sound just as good. They're very efficient, have great bass extension (naturally), and very smooth mids and highs. Never fatiguing when listening to music or watching movies for hours. Their center is excellent with dialogue and has the same drivers as the HB-1s for a more seamless front stage. If willing to consider bookshelves, put these on your short list.

http://hsuresearch.com/products/hb-1.html


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

Polk Audio R 300 w/matching center, are these any good??

http://www.polkaudio.com/products/r300


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

The_Nephilim said:


> Polk Audio R 300 w/matching center, are these any good??
> 
> http://www.polkaudio.com/products/r300


You may like them - however for me, I would aim higher.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

If you are looking Polk, definitely look on eBay for their refurbished speakers... They come with a full factory warranty and free shipping... And give you a shot to knock off a huge chunk of $$$. With your budget - and buying from their eBay store - you could snag the CSiA6 along with matching RtiA5's and it would fall right within your budget.... If not just a tad more.

Polk makes a wide range of speakers... From cheaper R's (and cheap monitors manufactured for new egg) right up to the expensive and well regarded LSi series. The Rti series falls just below the LSi speakers. Wood cabinets, high quality parts... Top customer service. I have no idea why Polk gets so little play on home theater shack... If you head over to the Polk forum (on the polk site) you'll find a ton of enthusiastic users.

I love my Polk's... Great sound - well made - great price for the quality. The Rti's , FXi's and the csiA6 center that I own are especially great for home theater. Excellent speakers.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I personally would recommend listening to any speaker before purchasing. With ID speakers/subs that isn't an option. If I were you considering your stated budget my search would have ended with the SVS speaker sale. For that price I'm fairly certain you won't do better. If willing to up your budget a bit I'd give a listen to the Klipsch Reference series. For home theater they are hard to beat. Very dynamic and efficient speakers meaning little power needed for reference volume levels.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I'd also consider the Emotiva XRT-5.2 X-Ref towers and a XRC-5.2 X-Ref center. Try them for 30-days in your own room with your own equipment and if you don't like them you can send them back for a purchase price refund.

http://www.stereophile.com/content/emotiva-x-ref-xrt-52-loudspeaker

http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/blog/2011/12/26/review-emotiva-x-ref-speakers


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

The_Nephilim said:


> Hi, I was wondering since the Pioneers are relatively Cheap in price will that equate to another pair of Cheap speakers like my sonys??
> 
> I am trying to Upgrade my Speakers's and will NOT want to trade one cheap pair for what I feel might be another poor quality speaker?? Not sure but would the Pioneers be considered Quality ..


Nep, the pioneers are a very good choice FS52's, I have not heard them but I use a pair of the SP-BS41's in a small setup and can't believe the sound from these monitors, if these are any indication of what the FS52's would sound like I highly recommend them. Also been looking at these for a friend, whole setup $629 with 30 day trial and free shipping.

http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/speakers/floorstanding/fluance-svhtb-pre
check them out, hope this helps and does not confuse you more. :T
Jeff


----------

